# Too many cooks spoil the broth



## calamari

Salve,

Come si direbbe "Too many cooks spoil the broth" in italiano. Esiste un'espressione simile?

Grazie


----------



## calamari

A pensarci, e' forse "troppi cuochi guastano la cucina"?


----------



## underhouse

calamari said:


> A pensarci, e' forse "troppi cuochi guastano la cucina"?


 
Not really... you can say "troppi galli nel pollaio...."


----------



## prowlerxpla

may be "troppi galli a cantare non si fa mai giorno"
ciao


----------



## housecameron

Conosco questo: troppi cuochi fanno la minestra salata


----------



## rsb

underhouse said:


> Not really... you can say "troppi galli nel pollaio...."



Gallo: cock
Cuoco: cook


----------



## underhouse

rsb said:


> Gallo: cock
> Cuoco: cook


 
?


----------



## raffavita

rsb said:


> Gallo: cock
> Cuoco: cook


 
Credo che, nonostante l'assonanza, anche la soluzione proposta da Underhouse sia ottima.
Non sono sicura che Underhouse abbia confuso "cook" con "cock", ma credo che al contrario cercasse di trovare un equivalente italiano per il proverbio.
E mi sembra azzeccato.
Underhouse, confermi?
Accendiamo?


----------



## lamelamara

Allora io conoscevo: "Dove cantano troppi galli non fa mai giorno", che forse è un po' meno dialettale. Il significato è simile: io la accenderei


----------



## raffavita

Ora mi viene un dubbio atroce.
Ma il senso del proverbio è simile a "chi troppo vuole nulla stringe??"
O non c'entra niente?

Raffuzza


----------



## underhouse

raffavita said:


> Credo che, nonostante l'assonanza, anche la soluzione proposta da Underhouse sia ottima.
> Non sono sicura che Underhouse abbia confuso "cook" con "cock", ma credo che al contrario cercasse di trovare un equivalente italiano per il proverbio.
> E mi sembra azzeccato.
> Underhouse, confermi?
> Accendiamo?


 
Non avevo capito che rsb avesse capito che io avessi confuso "cock" con "cook": non avevo neppure preso in considerazione questa ipotesi!

ACCENDIAMO, RAFFUZZA!


----------



## Emma Neve

This is - in my opinion - a much more common expression in Italian (even though you get a different "perspective", that is, you say it is better to do things yourself):

"Chi fa da sé, fa per tre"

Emma


----------



## raffavita

Ora è chiaro.
Non c'entra niente "chi troppo vuole nulla stringe."
Grazie mille per la spiegazione.
Ciao Underhouse, 
Può anche darsi che rsb avesse semplicemente notato l'assonanza che era carina.
In effetti, ne è uscito fuori un bel gioco di parole.

Raffuzza


----------



## lamelamara

Il significato dovrebbe essere che quando troppe persone vogliono comandare non si conclude mai niente di buono. Almeno, il "mio" proverbio vuol dire questo  .


----------



## neuromatico

Ho trovato _"troppi cuochi guastano la cucina"_ qui,qui, qui e qui ma mi sembra che non vi piaccia molto! 

Forse le altre espressioni siano più utilizzati?


----------



## Emma Neve

Anch'io ho trovato questi due:

1) Non stanno bene due galli in un pollaio
2) Ci son troppi galli a cantare nel pollaio

Onestamente, dalle mie parti, il proverbio "troppi cuochi guastan la cucina" non è usato. Piuttosto diffusi invece quelli che riguardano i galli/ il gallo nel pollaio.

link


----------



## confusion

neuromatico said:


> Ho trovato _"troppi cuochi guastano la cucina"_ qui,qui, qui e qui ma mi sembra che non vi pia*ccia* molto!
> 
> Forse le altre espressioni s*o*no più utilizzat*e*?



Non l'avevo mai sentito prima, questo proverbio!
Comunque per fornire una buona traduzione sarebbe bene comprendere cosa significa il proverbio in inglese.


----------



## Emma Neve

Ciao Confusion, 

significa che certe attività non possono essere svolte in modo efficace se troppe persone ci vogliono mettere "il becco", oppure se sono in troppi ad occuparsene.
Per questo suggerivo il "chi fa da sé, fa per tre" che tra le altre cose è molto usato in italiano.

Emma


----------



## raffavita

Anche qui si fa riferimento ai galli:

"Con troppi galli non si fa mai giorno."
Però in altri siti va per la maggiore l'espressione con il cuoco.


----------



## confusion

Emma Neve said:


> Ciao Confusion,
> 
> significa che certe attività non possono essere svolte in modo efficace se troppe persone ci vogliono mettere "il becco", oppure se sono in troppi ad occuparsene.
> Per questo suggerivo il "chi fa da sé, fa per tre" che tra le altre cose è molto usato in italiano.
> 
> Emma



Ok, se quella originale significa così, allora d'accordo!


----------



## neuromatico

cioa confusion,

Hai scritto, "Forse le altre espressioni s*o*no più utilizzat*e*?"

Apprezzo davvero l'aiuto e so che ho commesso un errore di concordanza con "utilizzate". 

Ma sapevo che dopo "forse" (una espressione di incertezza) si dovessi usare il congiuntivo. Ecco perché ho scritto "siano". Mi sono stato spagliato?

Per quanto riguardo il significato della frase inglese, guarda la spiegazione di lamelamara.
...quando troppe persone vogliono comandare non si conclude mai niente di buono.

neuro


----------



## confusion

neuromatico said:


> cioa confusion,
> 
> Hai scritto, "Forse le altre espressioni s*o*no più utilizzat*e*?"
> 
> Apprezzo davvero l'aiuto e so che ho commesso un errore di concordanza con "utilizzate".
> 
> Ma sapevo che dopo "forse" (una espressione di incertezza) si dovessi usare il congiuntivo. Ecco perché ho scritto "siano". Mi sono stato spagliato?
> 
> neuro


Volevo mandarti un mp, ma ho visto che non sei abilitato. 

Comunque io le regole grammaticali non le conosco perfettamente, parlo e scrivo come ho imparato crescendo. 
Secondo me la tua frase poteva essere scritta 
1. Forse le altre espressioni sono più utilizzate?
2. Che forse le altre espressioni siano più utilizzate?

Però magari gli altri italiani non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Necsus

neuromatico said:


> Ciao, confusion*.*
> 
> Hai scritto, "Forse le altre espressioni s*o*no più utilizzat*e*?"
> 
> Apprezzo davvero l'aiuto e so che ho commesso un errore di concordanza con "utilizzate".
> 
> Ma sapevo che dopo "forse" (un'espressione di incertezza) si deve/doveva usare il congiuntivo. Ecco perché ho scritto "siano". Mi sono stato sbagliato?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il significato della frase inglese, guarda la spiegazione di lamelamara.
> ...quando troppe persone vogliono comandare non si conclude mai niente di buono.
> 
> neuro


No, after 'forse' the subjunctive is not needed. Verbs expressing doubt mainly take it. But I suppose there are a lot of threads about this topic...


----------



## neuromatico

Ciao confusion,

Penso che ci sia un problema tecnico. Ho abilitato mp qualche giorni fa e ho già ricevuto alcuni messaggi.

Comunque, voglio ringraziarti per il chiarimento (ed anche Necsus).

neuro


----------



## Lalla1979

Emma Neve said:


> Ciao Confusion,
> 
> significa che certe attività non possono essere svolte in modo efficace se troppe persone ci vogliono mettere "il becco", oppure se sono in troppi ad occuparsene.
> Per questo suggerivo il "chi fa da sé, fa per tre" che tra le altre cose è molto usato in italiano.
> 
> Emma


 

Credo che il proverbio “chi fa da se’ fa per tre” non esprima esattamente questo..
“Chi fa da se' fa per tre” si usa (almeno io l’ho sempre usato) per sottolineare come a volte sia meglio farsi le cose da soli invece che aspettare che altri le facciamo per te. (che tanto poi non le fanno)
Mentre al proverbio dei “galli”  darei un significato un po’ diverso, ovvero che quando tante persone vogliono comandare (e quindi fare in questo caso) non si va da nessuna parte.
C’e’ anche un altro proverbio che dice che “2 teste lavorano meglio che una” ma forse quando le teste diventano troppe allora non se ne esce piu’.


----------



## rsb

Ciao a tutti,
è chiaro che non riusciamo a metterci d'accordo sulla traduzione del proverbio inglese perchè non siamo neanche d'accordo sul significato dei proverbi italiani... forse il loro significato varia a seconda delle regioni? O dipende solo da una nostra diversa sensibilità? Per me la migliore traduzione resta la prima, offerta dallo stesso calamari, magari corretta un po nella forma: "troppi cuochi rovinano la zuppa"; ma anche quella di housecameron, se effettivamente testimoniata in italiano, puo andare bene in quanto gia legittimata da una tradizione: "troppi cuochi fanno la minestra salata".
Nella mia percezione dei proverbi esiste una enorme differenza tra "chi fa da se fa per tre" e TOO MANY COOKS SPOIL THE BROTH. Possono essere equivalenti in alcuni usi, ma non dicono la stessa cosa.

CHI FA DA SE FA PER TRE insegna che a fare le cose da soli si fa prima e meglio.

TOO MANY COOKS SPOIL THE BROTH dice in parte la stessa cosa, anche se da un punto di vista diverso, ma dice anche altro: 

1) a fare le cose in troppi si rischia di far male (e dunque é meglio farle da soli,come in chi fa da se fa per tre)
2) se tutti vogliono decidere in base ai propri criteri, il disastro é garantito. Bisogna lavorare insieme, coordinarsi: se tutti vogliono imporre il proprio criterio in un lavoro di gruppo, si finisce per far male. I cuochi sono famosi per lavorare da soli. La figura del cuoco non é casuale e questo proverbio non avrebbe senso con nessun altro mestiere


----------



## kellytree

Did you see this: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1879450

(I asked an Italian friend at my house and this is exactly what he said)


----------



## Lorena1970

Troppi galli a cantar non fa mai giorno.


----------



## rsb

kellytree said:


> Did you see this:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1879450


 

Troppi galli a cantar non fa mai giorno : this is the perfect translations I guess!


----------



## Wade Aznable

Dalle mie parti invece si usa praticamente lo stesso detto tradotto pressochè letteralmente: "troppi cuochi rovinano il brodo" (o anche "la zuppa"). 

My 2 cents! 

W


----------

